# Apple TV apparait... puis disparait d'Itunes!



## pepebi (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m'offrir une apple TV et ce n'est pas facile à la faire fonctionner.
Elle apparait dans Itunes, puis au bout de 2 minutes, disparait pour ne plus jamais revenir...
Evidemment je n'ai pas eu le temps de synchroniser quoi que ce soit dessus et je ne peux pas m'en servir!
Grosse deception!

J'ai suivi tous les tutoriaux d'apple pour la faire fonctionner jusqu'à réinstaller Itunes, passer l'apple TV en Ethernet au lieu de WIFI, desactiver le Firewall... Rien à faire! Greeeuuuu!!!

Pour info, fonctionnement sur Itunes 7.6.2.9, PC XP, connecté en WIFI.
J'ai aussi un macbook tout neuf mais je ne m'en sert pas pour apple TV pour l'instant.
Peut être est il à la source de la perturbation?

Si vous avez une idée, merci beaucoup parce que je craque un peu maintenant...

Thanks,

Pepebi.​


----------



## pepebi (14 Mai 2008)

J'ai lu sur des forums en anglais que le protocol bonjour pourrait être la cause d'incompatibilité avec la derniere version d'Itunes (7.6.2), ce qui empêcherait la connexion de l'apple TV.
Est que vous avez des infos sur le sujet?

J'ai fait des tests de reconfiguration du protocole bonjour mais malheureusement sans succès...  

Merci pour vos conseils,

Pepebi


----------



## pepebi (14 Mai 2008)

Pour info, l'apple TV est bien reconnue sur mon macbook.
Le problème semble donc se limiter au PC...

Comme je souhaite utiliser mon PC fixe comme source pour l'apple TV, je suis donc toujours bloqué!

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider....


----------



## kiks (17 Mai 2008)

Salut,
il me semble avoir eu le même problème il y a longtemps.
Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il s'agissait du pare-feu.
Je crois que le fait de le désactiver ne suffisait pas, j'avais donc ouvert les ports nécessaires pour l'apple tv.
Je me souviens pas vraiment avoir fait plus si ce n'est peut-être un mappage des ports sur l'airport extrem.
En tout cas depuis mon appletv fonctionne donc...

J'espère que ça t'aura aidé.

Pour les ports:ici


----------



## pepebi (25 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

L'apple TV est connectée en fillaire sur la freebox.

J'ai continue mes investigations et j'ai reussi à connecter l'apple TV  de façon stable mais seulement lorsque mon PC est en filaire sur la freebox. Et la plus de probleme!

Quand je repasse le PC en WIFI, apple TV apparait puis disparait encore au bout de 2 minutes.
Je pense donc que mon problème est lié à l'utilisation du WIFI entre le PC et la freebox.

La connexion WIFI entre le PC et la freebox est bonne (toutes mes autres applications fonctionnent correctement) donc je me demande pourquoi il y a un problème seulement avec l'apple TV...
Peut être des tables arp corrompues? Des conflits d'IP?

Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur car le cable RJ45 de 20 m dans la maison c'est pas top comme résolution! ;-)

Merci,

Pepebi​


----------



## Bruce-79 (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un Apple TV et je rencontre exactement le même problème que toi.
Mon Apple TV disparait au bout de 2 min...

J'ai déjà procédé à toutes les modifications expliquées sur les sites de support mais rien ne change...

As-tu trouvé une solution pour finir ??
Si oui, merci de m'en informer car là... je ne sais plus quoi faire...  :-/

A plus.


----------

